# removing drip rail molding



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

zero9999 said:


> I've looked on here along with YouTube and the internet but I can't find any description on how to remove the black moldings that run along the roof. Does anyone have any idea what is involved in doing this? Thank you!


I had mine replaced under warranty. Next time I’m in the dealer I’ll ask the advisor if he can ask his tech how he did it.


----------



## zero9999 (Apr 14, 2018)

I'm going to put a black wrap on the roof and I don't want to have to tuck the vinyl under the moldings. I can find how to's online for other cars, mainly the WRX, but nothing for a Cruze or any Chevy around 2014. I'm sure Chevy used the same process for other models.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

zero9999 said:


> I've looked on here along with YouTube and the internet but I can't find any description on how to remove the black moldings that run along the roof. Does anyone have any idea what is involved in doing this? Thank you!


Replace roof molding retainers

Roof vinyl installed yourself?


----------



## zero9999 (Apr 14, 2018)

That's what I was looking for. Thank you!


----------



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

Haha this is so ironic!! I just did these the other day and I see how my original post from years back was reference. In my case the original molding had rotted. I then replaced those with new ones during the time I made the original post. I kept them on but they never set flush due to the clips being damaged when I removed them. Well I finally got around to just replacing those clips. They are riveted on. Literally took me a few minutes to replace all of the damaged ones. If you have clip damage, the broken ones can be removed simply with a flathead screw driver angled under the head of the river and then hitting it a few times with a hammer. The remnants of the rivet left in the body does rolls around in the roof but they fall out I’m assuming towards the end of the body. Either way I replaced like 6 of them and I hear nothing moving in there so it’s safe to say they rolled out the hollow ends of the body while driving.


----------

